# Smoke cocaine?



## doctorRobert (Feb 22, 2008)

dont get me wrong i hate any hard drugs and think they are horrible but i was thinkin if cocaine is a plant couldn't you smoke it to get the "buzz"? anyone want to explaine to me how they get it from plant to powder? is that where the high comes in?


----------



## taknitEZ95 (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't know much about cocain. But I know it has to be mixed with many different synthetic materials including gasoline to actually be turned into what we know as "coke". smoking the plant would probably not do anything aside from give you a possible migraine.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Its a crazy extraction prosess. People smoke cocke in pipes its called freebasing. Its pretty much smoking crack. Dirty Dirty. I went through a coke "phase" Its fun but very expensive and addictive. Turns people into big jerks!!! I havent done a line in years.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 22, 2008)

I love smoking rocks


----------



## panhead (Feb 22, 2008)

I dont know if you can cure the leaves then smoke them to get high but you can chew the leaves & get fuked up.


----------



## Titania (Feb 22, 2008)

panhead said:


> I dont know if you can cure the leaves then smoke them to get high but you can chew the leaves & get fuked up.


 
Yeah miners in south America regularly chew on the coca leaves for stimulation, much like a cup of coffee, they frown upon smoking it though and I don't think it can fuck you up unless you chewed a whole plant!
I imagine you can smoke it if you dried the leaves just like tobacco. You can smoke cocaine itself, i sprinkled some in a joint at work fucked me right up, I don't recommend.


----------



## Titania (Feb 22, 2008)

Just got me thinking why don't drug dealers grow the coca plant like they do marijuana in indoor grows? Is it very inefficient?


----------



## Reiffizzle (Feb 22, 2008)

Well in Columbia its cheap about 4 dol a acre but get busted growing that is serious trouble and since your extracting an alkaloid i think you need acres to get alot


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2008)

YouTube - Smoking Crack in Hell's Kitchen


----------



## joekikass (Feb 22, 2008)

The shit just fucks lifes and families, nothing like seen people on they're hands and knees searchin for that bit of rock . very classy


----------



## boooky (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah once your smoking coke its now crack.....You are 10x harder then me for sure.. LOL Crack Heads Gone Wild video is awsome


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 22, 2008)

i do a few lines every now and then when i want to fuck all night, never been on my hands and knees lookin for a rock? thankfully


----------



## termite (Feb 24, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> i do a few lines every now and then when i want to fuck all night, never been on my hands and knees lookin for a rock? thankfully


Dammmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## boooky (Feb 24, 2008)

Ive tryed lying the pipe on one its hard....I get pissed off because my load wont go.


----------



## STLbuds (Feb 24, 2008)

I just tried coke last night for the first time and it is the only drug I have ever done that when it was all gone I really wanted more. I also put some at the end of a cig and smoked it, had a good time but don't think I will ever pay money for it again but if it is free why not.


----------



## doctorRobert (Feb 25, 2008)

coke is bad


----------



## Reiffizzle (Feb 26, 2008)

STLbuds said:


> I just tried coke last night for the first time and it is the only drug I have ever done that when it was all gone I really wanted more. I also put some at the end of a cig and smoked it, had a good time but don't think I will ever pay money for it again but if it is free why not.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| are you saying you've done heroin, and Tweak ,morphine and your not addicted to those or that your a pot head and did coke for the first time 
FIEND


----------



## eatAstar (Feb 26, 2008)

This doesn't really apply to your question, but I noticed some people talking about smoking actual cocaine. When I was younger, some of my friends and I decided to roll a fat blunt of AK-47. We also had the idea to put a gram of decent cocaine inside the blunt. I've always heard this called "primo". Bottom line is, after the blunt was done, I could not sit down for about a half an hour afterwards because I was so fucked up and wired. It is a good buzz, but from my experiences and seeing firsthand what cocaine can do to a person, it is NOT worth it!


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 27, 2008)

you can smoke powdered coke but the heat destroys MOST of its so its a fat waste, a real Pdogg has crack on it.


----------



## eatAstar (Feb 28, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> you can smoke powdered coke but the heat destroys MOST of its so its a fat waste, a real Pdogg has crack on it.


good call..i try to stay away from either one though haha one time some friends and i picked up this guy to get us weed (he was one of those last resort calls). anyway, were on the way takin this dude to a house and he and i are sitting in the back seat. he asks me for a paper, and when i gave it to him he pulled out this little sack with what looked like was some brown frown weed. he sprinkles some in the paper and then pulls out a few pieces of rock and distributes them in the paper. he then rolls it up and quickly lights it, then passes it to me. i take a nice drag off it and, to my surprise, taste tobacco. then i tasted the hard, and within about 30 seconds my ears started ringing. that was my first experience with crack.


----------



## chocolate (Feb 28, 2008)

i used to live with a straw in my pocket at all times,
then i found marijuana!
and now thats all i ever touch.
cokes a nasty nasty thing and kept me from my family and friends for a couple years, id never suggest it or touch it again.


----------



## thetexican (Apr 13, 2008)

okay i know everyone's opinions on whether or not smoking cocaine is a waster or not. Idk but I really enjoy a light snow over all my bowls. It really combats the negative effects of weed, yes even really good weed.

IS smoking cocaine as dangerous as smoking crack? is there any serious issues with smoking coke and weed everyday. I feel alert as shit. IT is really similar to adderall. I used to have a heavy a scrip thru college. anyway regardless, the combo is working for me, i have patience and am productive as well.
any thoughts


----------



## Wordz (Apr 13, 2008)

negative effects of weed? Wtf are you talking about. The only difference between soft and hard is baking soda........ and a little bit of cinnamon


----------



## tusseltussel (Apr 13, 2008)

not smokin crack if you smoke powder. you got your powder your crack and your readyrock all are bad all are different but the same BAD. i used to snort a ballgame every day and it made me not want to smoke weed anything that makes you not want weed is bad


boooky said:


> Yeah once your smoking coke its now crack.....You are 10x harder then me for sure.. LOL Crack Heads Gone Wild video is awsome


----------



## thetexican (Apr 13, 2008)

tusseltussel said:


> not smokin crack if you smoke powder. you got your powder


so this lifestyle will not lead my becoming homeless? or fucking twitching out or nothing. cool.


----------



## tusseltussel (Apr 13, 2008)

only if you let it. it almost got me, I did that shit for about 8 years, now i feel like my hart is gonna explode whenever i see it or hear about it or think about it. oh yea now that i think about it their was a point where i was homeless and living in a park sleeping in the woods drinkin corn wiskey for 10 bucks a jug so yea i wouldnt suggest makin a lifestyle out of it


thetexican said:


> so this lifestyle will not lead my becoming homeless? or fucking twitching out or nothing. cool.


----------



## thetexican (Apr 13, 2008)

no i understand. i was more concerned with the health risks. i.e lungs/ respiratory systems or severe brain damage. 

do you think it is any worse than being on adhd meds? amphetimine salts.


----------



## tusseltussel (Apr 13, 2008)

thetexican said:


> no i understand. i was more concerned with the health risks. i.e lungs/ respiratory systems or severe brain damage.
> 
> do you think it is any worse than being on adhd meds? amphetimine salts.


well a frnd gave me aderall once and all it did was make me want coke so my guess is its all bad are you tryin to convince yourself that it's ok to do coke or somthin


----------



## LaMafia Bak420 (Apr 13, 2008)

Titania said:


> Yeah miners in south America regularly chew on the coca leaves for stimulation, much like a cup of coffee, they frown upon smoking it though and I don't think it can fuck you up unless you chewed a whole plant!
> 
> 
> i met farmers in brazil that chews coca leavs so they can work for 16 hours str8 with no food and no brake it doesnt make you hgih but it makes you not hungry not tired and you wont have no problem working all day but by the time they are 50 they cant walk cant sleep each pers. chews about half 0 of fresh leafs a day thats enough for a hole day


----------



## LaMafia Bak420 (Apr 13, 2008)

thetexican said:


> okay i know everyone's opinions on whether or not smoking cocaine is a waster or not. Idk but I really enjoy a light snow over all my bowls. It really combats the negative effects of weed, yes even really good weed.
> 
> IS smoking cocaine as dangerous as smoking crack? is there any serious issues with smoking coke and weed everyday. I feel alert as shit. IT is really similar to adderall. I used to have a heavy a scrip thru college. anyway regardless, the combo is working for me, i have patience and am productive as well.
> any thoughts




a good friend of mine got paralized from smoking lased weed with crack he thought he was getting high grade budd but the dealer lased it and i guess he smoked all by himself and got a stroke thank god it was like half of his body so he could still kinda talk and walk we never found the dude that sold it to him


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2008)

Coke is a processed drug , If you chew the leaves off of it it will give a coffee like rush . Once you take the base chemicals from those leaves and start the process of MAKING cocaine . Lots of extra chemicals added to get the desired drug "Cocaine" I would not recommend anyone doing cocaine in any way, shape, or form, It will ruin your life . Stick with Natural Highs .. much much much better


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 13, 2008)

Yea, coke sucks! Stay away from that shit at all costs. I would have to say it is the stupidest drug ever. 40 bucks for a gram and that gram won't last long. Before you know it, you will be spending 120 bucks every other day. When you make crack, then it really gets addicting. If you are going to do it, smoking it is the best way to get high IMO.


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 13, 2008)

YouTube - Cocaine Live


----------



## cyks (Apr 13, 2008)

boooky said:


> Yeah once your smoking coke its now crack.....


....no.... no its not...


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 13, 2008)

Crack is a word used to describe the process. It's called crack because of the sound you hear when changing cocaine hydrochloride to methlybenzoylecgonine. Baking soda being the base for the process.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 13, 2008)

you can also smoke freebase which is very different from crack, cracks dirty


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 13, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> you can also smoke freebase which is very different from crack, cracks dirty


LOL! What? Crack is a freebase


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 13, 2008)

crack and freebase are different


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 13, 2008)

Hmm, ok...if you are so sure of this, please explain.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 13, 2008)

different proccess, you dont need ether to make crack


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 13, 2008)

Dude, it's a freebase. You make it the same way, just instead of using ether, due to the dangers of it being so flammable, you use baking soda.

Free basing is just a term for smoking it...


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 13, 2008)

you dont use baking soda instead of ether, you just omit the step of using ether to make it pure, so while youre right, they are both the smokable base form of the drug, they are still different as i said, freebase is better...trust me


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 13, 2008)

err, double post


----------



## ChaoticMetal (Apr 13, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> LOL! What? Crack is a freebase


hehe, no. Crack is cooked with other very harsh more volatile ingredients as the base(ether). Base uses only baking powder/soda( I cant rem which one right now) as its base


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 13, 2008)

you got it bass ackwards man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2008)

ok Kids here ya go, straight from the niggas mouth,

Cocaine, Crack, and freebase ARE different, But not by much.

Crack is generally a weaker form of freebase, as it is freebase that has had another ingredient mixed with the coke and baking soda to add weight and bulk it up a little, tends to be softer, more airy and less of a pure white color depending on what the ingredient was.

Freebase is just that cocaine that has been freed of it's "base" or it's cut, Reduced to an oil and then re-solidified by using baking soda to change it's ph and reform it into a solid piece. Its usually smaller, whiter, and much harder. A freebase rock should bounce if thrown on a hard surface.

And i think we all understand what coke is huh?

Now heres the thing, Coke, Base, and Crack all have the same active ingredient, "Cocaine Hydrosomeshit" You can smoke a box of arm and hammer and a can of baby formula all day and you will not catch a buzz will you? So coke heads, don't go getting all supperior on the crack heads, your only a lighter and some baking soda away from them. 

Now all this being said i have never smoked crack, or freebase. I have spent a good amount of time with a straw in my nose. Smoked some powder on weed and cig's 2 or 3 times, I didn't really notice much, but once i felt like all my teeth were loose, like if i bit down they would all just come out. It was horrible, i never wanted to try it again.

I gave the coke up years ago. One day i decided that i liked to sleep and i hate to sweat. I really wish everyone who reads this decides to put it down now. Is it really fun??? Or is it a social activity? If it's just social, then buy some bud. The conversation may move slower but at least it will make sense.

I have fucked up family, Friends in prison, Friends on the streets on that shit, THAT SHIT IS EVIL!!! maybe your ok and just trying a little, or experimenting, but go watch some crackhead videos on the net, they all got started the same way. 

I made and sold the shit for years when i was younger. I don't know anybody else from back then thats around and doing good today, like i'm the only survivor of that shit from my hood. I have seen normal people turn to junkies in one single hit and never come back. Seen white collar guys end up belly up, and homeless With NOTHING left a week after they tried it for there 1st time. Seen mothers SELLING there kids virginity. 

JUST LEAVE IT ALONE
Any more questions?


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 13, 2008)

Along with what passport said... this is all you need to read.

[FONT=Verdana,][SIZE=-1]My name is Cocaine - call me Coke for short.
I entered this country without a passport.
Ever since then I've made lots of scum rich.
Some have been murdered and found in a ditch.
I'm more valued than diamonds, more treasured than gold. 
Use me just once and you too will be sold.
I'll make a schoolboy forget his books.
I'll make a beauty queen forget her looks.
I'll take renowned speaker and make a bore.
I'll take a mother and make her a whore.
I'll make a schoolteacher forget how to teach. 
I'll make a preacher not want to preach.
I'll take all your rent money and you'll get evicted. 
I'll murder your babies or they'll be born addicted.
I'll make you rob and steal and kill.
When you're under my power you have no will.
Remember my friend my name is " Big C ".
If you try me just one time you may never be free. 
I've destroyed actors, politicians and many a hero. 
I've decreased bank accounts from millions to zero. 
I make shooting and stabbing a common affair. 
Once I take charge you won't have a prayer.
Now that you know me what will you do ?
You'll have to decide, It's all up to you.
The day you agree to sit in my saddle.
The decision is one that no one can straddle. 
Listen to me, and please listen well.
When you ride with cocaine you are headed for hell!!!

Quit doin' coke, you really are supporting terrorism and inhumane acts. 
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2008)

Amen brother SocataSmoker, preach on. Kids this shit is EVIL. You cannot compare coke to chewing leaves. One line would be like chewing pounds of leaves all at once, It's impossible. And even the cultures that chew the leaves get fucked up in the long term. Look at there teeth, cocaine and it's leaves are acidic.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Freebase is just that cocaine that has been freed of it's "base" or it's cut, Reduced to an oil and then re-solidified by using baking soda to change it's ph and reform it into a solid piece. Its usually smaller, whiter, and much harder. A freebase rock should bounce if thrown on a hard surface.


I think you are mistaken. How is it reduced to an oil? It is made much like crack, except it is purified by first filtering the cocaine hydrochloride in water(this step is often skipped in making crack to increase weight), and involves using ether to get pure freebase cocaine.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm gonna pull some Scarface shit on anyone in here doing coke, that means saying hello with my little friend!  Point is look at it's overall effect on humanity, it's horrendous... and the people that grow it, are poor farmers that've been threatened with their lives to grow it on their land for the cartels. The supporting terrorism crap isn't true with the ganja, but it certainly is with cocaine... leave it da fuck alone!


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 13, 2008)

DONT TELL ME WHAT TO DO! lol naa Im jk


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok, I'm done here. This is all I needed to see...



> Crack is generally a weaker form of freebase, *as it is freebase*


You guys can sit here and battle it out over this wack ass drug, I'm gonna go hit the green star.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 13, 2008)

that shit will steal your soul.......BEWARE!!!!!!


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah, back to my wreck of a train....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> I think you are mistaken. How is it reduced to an oil? It is made much like crack, except it is purified by first filtering the cocaine hydrochloride in water(this step is often skipped in making crack to increase weight), and involves using ether to get pure freebase cocaine.


 I think were both kinda saying the same thing. When ya throw it in the water and heat it that floating blob on the top is oil.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2008)

Bar B Q so good , It'll make you slap your Momma


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Bar B Q so good , It'll make you slap your Momma



B-R-R-R-O-O-O-T-H-A-S.... B-B-B-B-A-A-A-B-B-A-A-B-Q

You on crack DODO?


----------



## thetexican (Apr 13, 2008)

so i guess everyone's opinion is bout the same on the coke being The Debil and all. 

BUT. in reality if I stay to 1-2grams a week straight for lacing, not thru my nose, am I going to seriously fuck my brain and thought processes up for the LONG TERM. I handle uppers really well, and just want to make sure THAT BY SMOKING COCAINE (NOT CRACK) a little with my dank, IS NOT GOING TO LEAD TO TWITCHING OUT AND PICKING IMAGINARY BUGS OFF MYSELF. I dont do that much. I still get 8-10 hours of good REM sleep.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 13, 2008)

Cocaine ain't shit compared to a 9 year addiction to Xanax. Wanna hear about problems, I'll tell you all about em - LOL!


----------



## rad3305201 (Apr 13, 2008)

look none of you got it down right ok you got freebase , ready rock ,and crack 
freebase is heating powder coke untill the solid compounds breakdown in to a vapor witch you inhale
ready rock is what most people get confused with real crack ready rock is coke and baking soda and water dubble boiled untill the oil is released and them you cool it down as fast as you can to harden to ready rock

crack is coke droped in a container of amonia and shaken for a few minites and them left out to dry the amonia made crack was how the crack epedemic started because the amonia was what made people shake and twitch every thing else is the cocain sideafects sorry about my spelling people im kinda high


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 13, 2008)

no you got it all wrong


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 13, 2008)

Ugh, who cares anymore, plain and simple..don't smoke that shit!


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 14, 2008)

rad3305201 said:


> look none of you got it down right ok you got freebase , ready rock ,and crack
> freebase is heating powder coke untill the solid compounds breakdown in to a vapor witch you inhale
> ready rock is what most people get confused with real crack ready rock is coke and baking soda and water dubble boiled untill the oil is released and them you cool it down as fast as you can to harden to ready rock
> 
> crack is coke droped in a container of amonia and shaken for a few minites and them left out to dry the amonia made crack was how the crack epedemic started because the amonia was what made people shake and twitch every thing else is the cocain sideafects sorry about my spelling people im kinda high



You must be from the east coast because this is how I know of it also


----------



## blitz (Apr 14, 2008)

joekikass said:


> The shit just fucks lifes and families, nothing like seen people on they're hands and knees searchin for that bit of rock . very classy


there's a lot of irrational discrimination against cocaine on this board for some reason. Cocaine doesn't ruin communities, crack dealers/addicts do.

anyways, I've smoked cocaine before, just sprinkle some in a joint. maybe the term is "chewy" as in west coast slang for blunt with a lil cocaine mixed in


----------



## tusseltussel (Apr 14, 2008)

irrational discrimination i don't think so. think about it in a few years when your numb from your neck down and breathin heavy thinkin your hart is gonna jump out ya chest


----------



## tusseltussel (Apr 14, 2008)

tusseltussel said:


> irrational discrimination i don't think so. think about it in a few years when your numb from your neck down and breathin heavy thinkin your hart is gonna jump out ya chest


oh yea with a shriveled limp c#@k


----------



## dude2348 (Apr 14, 2008)

boooky said:


> LOL Crack Heads Gone Wild video is awsome


that is the craziest video ever made. some fucked up shit in there but it shows you how addictive that shit is


----------



## rad3305201 (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah im from the east cost and thats how its done i know cause thats how i used to make my ends. but on G.P that shit is horable if you smoke it youll end up with nothing just jail n rehab and fucked up teath .the sadest thing i ever witnesed was kids cryin cause there parents smoked there christmass


----------



## goatamineHcL (Apr 14, 2008)

i would like to get my hands on a coca plant to try and chew on


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Apr 14, 2008)

Coke, Crack, Freebase i will tell you what each one is with a few words they are all the same just plain shit. They ruin communities and anybody who supports them is just rationalizing their drug problem. They should immediately seek help and avoid that shit at all costs. I would suggest smoking a bowl (WEED) and thinking about the consequenses that you are forcing on yourself and the people around you.


----------



## thetexican (Apr 14, 2008)

KAOSOWNER said:


> Coke, Crack, Freebase i will tell you what each one is with a few words they are all the same just plain shit. They ruin communities and anybody who supports them is just rationalizing their drug problem. They should immediately seek help and avoid that shit at all costs. I would suggest smoking a bowl (WEED) and thinking about the consequenses that you are forcing on yourself and the people around you.


OMG I'm a rationalizer. 

Okay. I think we have established that COCAINE is DIFFERENT THAN CRACK.

besides the financial con$equences, and the fact that I _MIGHT_ be supporting terrorism...

*Is a 1 to 2 gram a week coke habit only for lacing THAT dangerous.

*I dont have any children, and can afford the habit. To me its no different than prescription drugs. I was just wondering if there was any additional harms or serious long term harms of smoking cocaine versus the traditional nasal ingestion.

even tho i get pretty good dank. i cant find any sativas, or uplifting bud. The dank here puts me into Wii mode all day, with a side of the munchies. The coke is just to get me thru until my strawberry hazes are ready. there only 2 weeks old... ok thats all.


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 14, 2008)

thetexican said:


> OMG I'm a rationalizer.
> 
> Okay. I think we have established that COCAINE is DIFFERENT THAN CRACK.
> 
> ...


If you already know what you wanna do why question it? Just snort a fat fuckin rail and chill


----------



## thetexican (Apr 14, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> If you already know what you wanna do why question it? Just snort a fat fuckin rail and chill


i guess i just wanna know if smoking cocaine is any more/less harmful than snorting it.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 14, 2008)

Probably more harmful


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

thetexican said:


> i guess i just wanna know if smoking cocaine is any more/less harmful than snorting it.


Like I said 5000 posts ago, don't smoke that shit, it is way more addicting. The high is better and waaaay shorter, thus leaving you wanting more and more and more.

Smoke pot and be happy...


----------



## aattocchi (Apr 14, 2008)

boooky said:


> Yeah once your smoking coke its now crack.....You are 10x harder then me for sure.. LOL Crack Heads Gone Wild video is awsome


 I wanted to take a moon whistler(bottle rocket) and put it in a crack stem with the wick and wire all twisted up. The rocket would be facing down the hatch/mouth and my camera's would defenitely be rolling when I found a crack head to hit the piece out the pipe.

4th of July is comming, lmfao!


----------



## spark1 (Apr 14, 2008)

The first steps in processing cocaine are....
1 ) dig large hole in ground
2 ) line hole with banana leaves
3 ) dump coca leaves into hole
4 ) pour kerosene/diesel fuel over entire contents
5 ) cover with more banana leaves
6 ) cover with dirt
7 ) allow several weeks for plant material to break down
8 ) Dig up and start refining process

That should answer any health questions about cocaine,in any form


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> I wanted to take a moon whistler(bottle rocket) and put it in a crack stem with the wick and wire all twisted up. The rocket would be facing down the hatch/mouth and my camera's would defenitely be rolling when I found a crack head to hit the piece out the pipe.
> 
> 4th of July is comming, lmfao!


LMFAO!


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 14, 2008)

spark1 said:


> The first steps in processing cocaine are....
> 1 ) dig large hole in ground
> 2 ) line hole with banana leaves
> 3 ) dump coca leaves into hole
> ...


whats the big deal about that, like you said after they do that they refine it, its not like your snorting some shit that was laying in a hole for weeks


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

Ya, what's up with the smell of it. Sometimes that shit smells hardcore, like pestacides and shit. Definitely not somethan it's been cut with.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 14, 2008)

i disagree, probably something its been cut with.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 14, 2008)

When they make it, the end result is pure cocaine HCl. Doesnt really smell.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

You thiink so? Maybe I just didn't explain it right. Def smells like some sort of chemical. Shit hasn't been cut either, most of it I've gotten before. You can tell my the color.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 14, 2008)

Are you saying you can tell if coke is cut by the color, I dont think so...


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 14, 2008)

I guess it does sorta have a smell, not a very strong one though


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

Yea, usually to me it looks yellow/white...lots of shine to it. I know the guy does deals with the mex mafia....maybe they cut it, i dunno...but that shit is all blocked up..im talkin big quantities here. Also by the way it breaks up...usually when it's cut you can tell when you go to break it up... just my thoughts on this..


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> I guess it does sorta have a smell, not a very strong one though



LOL, what you do, go and smell some?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 14, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> LOL, what you do, go and smell some?


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

HAHAHA, your cool man, rep points to you y0!


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 14, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, usually to me it looks yellow/white...lots of shine to it. I know the guy does deals with the mex mafia....maybe they cut it, i dunno...but that shit is all blocked up..im talkin big quantities here. Also by the way it breaks up...usually when it's cut you can tell when you go to break it up... just my thoughts on this..


the whiter the better, but not all of the time


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 14, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> HAHAHA, your cool man, rep points to you y0!


Thanks


----------



## tombong1 (Apr 15, 2008)

In England we get perivian flake and it the best stuff u are likely to get your hands on, by the you can smoke cocain in a joint and get messed up you can also wash it up in either bicarbonate soda or amonia to make the dreaded CRACK, just my views tombong1


----------



## tusseltussel (Apr 15, 2008)

yo can i get a trey bag........(91 pounds and twitching)


----------



## tombong1 (Apr 15, 2008)

tusseltussel said:


> yo can i get a trey bag........(91 pounds and twitching)


----------



## tusseltussel (Apr 15, 2008)

tombong1 said:


>


A 3 dollar rock in Philly


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 15, 2008)

Ahhh I know all about the 3 dollar ready rocks in Philly.........Roosevelt is a good place to look....


----------



## tombong1 (Apr 15, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Ahhh I know all about the 3 dollar ready rocks in Philly.........Roosevelt is a good place to look....


rather long journey 4 me to go to soosevelt or philly "gutted"


----------



## rad3305201 (Apr 15, 2008)

the yellower the better not the whiter you idiot pure coke is liquid you have to cut it to bring it to powder form and you cant get it any purer than 82 percent . there are steps to making it you start by making a coca paste then you mix that with sulfuric acid them you hit it with a solvent like kerosene then you have to activate it with an alkaloid then dry thats as simple as i can decribe to you .and it doese have a smell it smells like hospital equipment lol and the white cloured coke is usly the most cut probly by nesatol and eather any other wisdom do you all need


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 15, 2008)

you are wrong boss, pure cocaine is a pearly white


----------



## tusseltussel (Apr 15, 2008)

he may be wrong but ive had it white, beige, yellow,soft and yellow like butter was the best with beige comming in at a close second


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 15, 2008)

All of that stuff is cut


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 15, 2008)

pure coke isnt exactly pure white, but it is definitely not yellow....just an off white


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## IASMOKER (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn trying to read all these comments....can't do it but I feel like voicing my opinion. First of all I've had laced joints, laced bowls, and maybe a gram up my nose infrequently (could be a month before i do it again could be 8 months) anyways I haven't noticed that extreme of a addictive effect, in fact I think xanax is probably more addictive. It could just be me but, I don't get that much of a high off it anyway. I blame that on the fact that I've been prescribed to 20xr adderall. Anyways I think its the same as everything you just have to keep in control or you will ended up with a fucked up life.


----------



## rad3305201 (Apr 15, 2008)

ok your wrong too. that pic is coke thats been re-rocked pure coke has more of a solid consistency and is more on the yelloish and some time beige clour you cant take a pic from the internet and claim its of pure cocaine thats just retarted thats like me taking a pic of candle wax or a choped up macadamien nut and callin it crack you probly couldnt tell if it is real or not and i know this because i used to make them dummys to rip off out of towners lol any way onces again im right and another person on here is wrong


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 15, 2008)

I was just trying to illustrate the color, look up cocaine and tell me what it says boss


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 15, 2008)

it is not yellow


----------



## rad3305201 (Apr 15, 2008)

look you cant base every thing on what you read or see on tv raw cocaine isnt white if you believe every thing you read and see on tv then you belive weed should not be legal 
look i know first hand raw coke is not white you just seen to many bad reruns of Miami Vice


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 16, 2008)

so you are saying the encyclopedia and websites devoted tp drug information are lying about the color of pure coke, that makes a lot of sense. What do they have some sort of agenda against yellow coke or something?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 16, 2008)

you dont make any sense, find me some evidence that says pure coke is yellow


----------



## LanceR (Apr 16, 2008)

MMM... only experience i ever had was foillies then doing a line. Basically felt normal since i was drinking lol


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 16, 2008)

I know what color *pure* cocaine is... but I'm not telling! Oh the joys of being a pilot 

^^^ I kid I kid!


----------



## tombong1 (Apr 16, 2008)

to be honest i dont think any ov you have seen pure coke as surley this would be strait from the process of coming from the plant, and i shouldent think any of you have even seen a coko plant in the flesh HAVE U


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 16, 2008)

Ahh, you fuckers still debating over this shit. It's about as fun as arguing over religion or about how much bigger my dick is then yours.

You guys think the dude who started this thread has smoked it yet? LMFAO


----------



## woophiewrig (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello everyone! I do not know where to begin but hope this place will be useful for me. 
In first steps it's very good if someone supports you, so hope to meet friendly and helpful people here. Let me know if I can help you.
Thanks in advance and good luck!


----------

